# Nordaject Labs



## Webiseb (Sep 23, 2018)

anyone have any experience with this lab?


----------



## BigXXXS (Sep 23, 2018)

Webiseb said:


> anyone have any experience with this lab?



No!!! Never heard of them


----------



## Dbolitarian (Sep 24, 2018)

Where they from? Think I've heard of them before


----------



## Webiseb (Sep 25, 2018)

They’re out of Oslo, Norway


----------



## Dbolitarian (Sep 25, 2018)

If memory serves me correctly. Same one and yup
Are solid 

Never tried myself 

Try looking up that shit in the search or close to

Could possibly find an old thread.. 
If you haven't done so already

Unless it was on  diff form


----------



## Dbolitarian (Sep 25, 2018)

Be worth to do some. Checking Around though man.

Mine is a recall and possibility 

More is better than one.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 25, 2018)

Nordaject labs is through Swole oils and he went private a long time ago from what I recall. There's no recent reviews since 2014/15 and they were mixed reviews. GL


----------



## Monster053 (Sep 16, 2019)

It was good when I used it 2 years ago and I was using the test prop mast prop Tren Ace blend 70/70/70 I believe. The test e was solid.


----------



## Monster053 (Sep 16, 2019)

It was good when I used it 2 years ago and I was using the test prop mast prop Tren Ace blend 70/70/70 I believe. The test e was solid. Oh and the test400 when he has it along with the super Tren blend, was ace suspension and mtren.. also he has or had Tren Ace 200.


----------

